# All Slavic languages: Plastic bag with a logo



## Thomas1

Crescent said:


> Рекламовка? Hhm.. well I am afraid I personally haven't heard of that.. so either it's perhaps spelt wrong, or it's very recent and that would explain why I don't know it.



I was thinking about this particular word sincewe have something like that in Polish _reklamówka_ a derivative of _reklamy_--Russian _рекламы_; basically, it means a plastic bag that you can put in, for instance, your grocery but when I analized the meaning deeply I think it was supposed to signify a plastic bag with a logo of a store where you got it from. However, in common parlance everyone uses this word for any plastic bag. I am wondering if this is typically Polish word that doesn't have conterparts in other Slavic languages.


----------



## Crescent

Hhm, very interesting - what you said about the 'reklamowka' - it would be  very similar to 'рекламовка' in Russian, if that word had existed!  And I never knew that it was a plastic bag.. En fait, in Russian, a plastic bag is just 'кулек'. But I am afraid I cannot clarify that in other Slavic languages as I don't know any more..


----------



## Insider

Well, in Ukrainian we call a plastic bag with a logo in two ways:

- пакет (paket)
- кульок (kul'ok), but this word exist just in spoken language. In written language, it is a mistake to use it. The origin of that word comes from Russian "кулек". 

I'm assured that a few more words exist, but I need to check the vocabulary of synonyms.

Insider


----------



## Jana337

In Czech, we say "igelitová taška" or more colloquially "igelitka". If there is a logo on it, it is "reklamní igelitka".

V češtině říkáme "igelitová taška" nebo hovorověji "igelitka". Je-li na ní logo, říkáme "reklamní igelitka".

Jana


----------



## natasha2000

In Serbian we would say: 

Reklamna kesa

Advertising plastic bag


----------



## Etcetera

I've never heard the word рекламовка in Russian! But пакет is widely used. 
We don't have a special word for "a plastic bag with a logo of a store where you got it from". It's just пакет.


----------



## !netko!

In Croatian, we just say ''vrećica'', ''najlonska vrećica'' or, more commonly, ''najlon'' (not sure if ''najlon'' can be used in standard written language). It doesn't matter if it has a logo or not.
I'm not sure if ''reklamna vrećica'' would mean anything, I've never heard it used.


----------



## Encolpius

I know this word very well from Hungarian. And how about the Czech reklamní taška?


----------



## Miralasa

Well, there is always "firmennyj paket" in Russian if it carries a store logo.


----------

